# Are gross little maggots okay as a treat?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We always have disgusting little maggots in our fridge :shock: to feed to our maggot-loving fish. So gross. After a year of messing around with tweezers to feed them to the fish, I can finally touch them. Eeeeewwww.

Anyway, can I feed these same creatures to Snarf for a treat? They're waaaaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper and smaller than mealies (which I will NEVER touch) and way easier to get here.

As always...Many thanks for the help!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't see why not. As long as they're not "wild" maggots. :shock: But it doesn't sound like they are. Hopefully we'll get a confirmation/denial soon.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I looked everywhere for the info but searching 'hedgehog' and 'maggots' brings up info about making sure no eggs are laid where they shouldn't be. :roll: 

We're going to attempt to raise mealies - they're uber expensive here - but in the meantime...would rather feed 6 teeny guys than 3 bigger mealies. I WILL NOT, under ANY circumstances, tear a mealworm in half. I'm wure you have to touch them in some way. (unless they do it on command.) So it ain't going to happen.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

MissC said:


> We always have disgusting little maggots in our fridge :shock: to feed to our maggot-loving fish. So gross. After a year of messing around with tweezers to feed them to the fish, I can finally touch them. Eeeeewwww.
> 
> Anyway, can I feed these same creatures to Snarf for a treat? They're waaaaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper and smaller than mealies (which I will NEVER touch) and way easier to get here.
> 
> As always...Many thanks for the help!!


I can't speak to whether or not maggots are ok, but I find it funny. I am most terrified/grossed out by maggots than mealworms.

In terms of being suitable, I guess it would depend on what the maggots are being raised on. Also, since i know they eat flesh, do they have teeth? I would be concerned they might has the capacity like a superworm to bit the hedgie's larinx when being swallowed, causing injury & infection.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The maggots we buy are as edible as you can get. :roll: Oscars (big fat finicky fish) won't eat anything that's not good for them and they LOVE 'em.

And, no teeth, I checked. I tried a couple and Snarf seems to like them. Doesn't do his little happy dance like he does with mealies but definitely eats them.

Right now he is under his new litterbox. :roll: And, as a result, surrounded by litter.

I could kiss the person who suggested Yesterday's News: so much easier to clean up!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to go off-topic here... BUT I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!!  

Hedgehog in a wheelchair drinking tea?? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Tomato said:


> Sorry to go off-topic here... BUT I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!!
> 
> Hedgehog in a wheelchair drinking tea?? :lol:


I have to 'fess up...I chose it from the pics that came up when I couldn't get an uploaded pic to work.

Never apologize to me for going off topic. I am very...what was I saying...?


----------

